# 

## solnywko

7.6.             , , ,    ,      ,                  . 
  30 . (     ).    . .    10%.   30000 .   29000 .

        (  -?),           ??       ...!!!    6%.         ,    30 000 .        ..       30 000 ???

----------


## lidik

. ,     -.
        ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ?

----------

> 7.6.             , , ,    ,      ,                  . 
>   30 . (     ).    . .    10%.   30000 .   29000 .
> 
>         (  -?),           ??       ...!!!    6%.         ,    30 000 .        ..       30 000 ???



 !    ....)            ,     6%,   4-5         , , !

----------

> . ,     -.
>         ,     .


             ???      .   ?          ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ???


  ?       ,     .


> .


        ,   ,   .  ,      -

----------

> ?       ,     .        ,   ,   .  ,      -


       6%              ,    .                          .   ???   ???

----------


## lidik

> ???


              .      :   ,   .
  ,   .

      ...      ,    ""  .    -. ,      .

    ,  ,   ,    (   :Smilie: )

----------

> .      :   ,   .
>   ,   .
> 
> 
>     ,  ,   ,    (  )


 ,   ,       ..

     ,   ,       ...
        ??

----------


## lidik

> ??


,         ...

----------

> ,         ...


     ?

    ?

----------


## lidik

.     .
  ,  .     ,   -  .     ,  ,     .

----------

> ,  .     ,   -  .     ,  ,     .


           ???      ?       !               ,   ((((

----------


## lidik

> 






> ((((


      ,   ,      
1. ,   .
2.   "  "
3.http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=149979

----------

)

----------


## lidik

.
    .        :  ,   , . , +   ,    ,  ..,     ,  ,  ...   ,     - ,      ,     . .

----------


## tikwa3

-          .     .  ,         ,             /

----------


## lidik

. , .  ,           :
1. 
2.  
  ,      .

----------


## tikwa3

.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lidik

?

----------


## tikwa3

,     ,      .
             10

----------



----------


## lidik

:EEK!:

----------

,  .        -  .     ,  ,     .
        ,      ,       ?

----------


## lidik



----------


## KATRIN_M

,      .     .

      .
       ,        ?
   ,        .,     "" ,   ,        .
       ?

----------


## lidik

,     -   .

     ,          .            ..,      .

 ,         ,           .          ,     ,    30,00 .    100 .    25 ,  2500,00,      24,     26,    ?    ?
     ,   . ,    ,      .

----------


## tikwa3

.     .

----------


## KATRIN_M

tikwa3, ..             ?

----------


## Zimo

> . ,     -.
>         ,     .


 .        -  ,   ?        ?       ,   -  .   ,       .




> :        ?? 
> 
> ,         ...


    ,     ,     30 ..,        29 .., -1    29 ..,         ( -1     ),      1  ?   ?          1 ,     ,   ,      ?




> ,      ,       ?





> 


  ?  ?     ?
,   ,   .      - , - ,    ,      .
  -       ?   -     30 ..,   -1            30 ..        .  29 ..      -1,   .   1 ?

----------


## Zimo

> ,      .     .


 , ,   .
, ,         .

----------


## KATRIN_M

Zimo,    ,       1 000,00 . -   ?

----------


## tikwa3

.                      


> tikwa3, ..             ?

----------

> Zimo,    ,       1 000,00 . -   ?


      , ?  :Smilie: 
 ,       ,    .
   -          ,                  - ?

----------


## Zimo

.     ?   :Smilie:

----------


## tikwa3

.doc. :Smilie:

----------


## KATRIN_M

*tikwa3*, . 

*Zimo*, ,    ,       .
,     "   .", " ".

- ,      1 000,00 .
    ,             :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

*Zimo*   .     , -    ,     ,  - ,  ..  ..  :Cool:

----------


## Zimo

> *Zimo*   .     , -    ,     ,  - ,  ..  ..


  ?
        -,   ?
    :    - ,     -  .      ,    .      .   -  - .   ?    -  - ?

----------


## Zimo

> *tikwa3*, . 
> 
> *Zimo*, ,    ,       .


,        .




> ,     "   .", " ".


    ,          ,         ?      lidik,     ,   ,           .         -      .

----------


## lidik

:Wow: 
        , ....



> -,   ?


        ,   ,     .

       ,     ,        ,      ,

----------


## Zimo

.   , ,        .    :



> (  -?),           ??


     .    -   :Smilie:

----------


## Zimo

> , ....
> 
>         ,   ,     .


, ,     :



> ,         ...


        (,   ),       ,        ,         30    - .     ,       .           ,     .              ,        .         ,       -      (    ).     ,     ,   ,      :        ,  Ѩ        .    ,      .

----------


## KATRIN_M

,  .       .
Zimo, , ,      .

----------


## lidik

> ,


  , ,    :       ?      " " .      .     .   ,     ,    =,    .




> (,   ),       ,


       !!!,        ,  ,    ,    . .  30.00 ,      . ,

----------


## VVS72

> ,  ,    ,    . .  30.00 ,      . ,


   -    !  ,            ,           :   .     29000( .. - 30 .),  30  -  ,  1000 - .      ,   -     .     "",   ,     -  . . ! 1    29000  .   .     .   30000     3000.   4500, -      . -,     .    30000,      27000  -  .      67000 ???    6700 ?!?!?!?!
  :        -     ,        ..?   :    ,  1   ,     ?

----------


## lidik

(*Zimo*),  .   1000 .
28.01.08.  ,  , 1000 .,  25 . ,  ,   25 .    15000.
29.01.  ,   26 . , ,    26 .   11 .
30.01.    ,   25,5.     25500.  ,   .
     ,      .       1000 ..       .
:             ?   ( ),    25 ,      25, 5 . 
  ,     ,   .

----------


## VVS72

*lidik*,      ...
   :       ,        -   ,        .      .    ,    .   +...,       .       - ...   .   100% -  .       ,      .  -   .     -     .

----------


## Zimo

> , ,


  :Smilie: 




> :       ?      " " .


,    ,    .      ,      :      - ?  :Smilie:      ?  :Wink:  



> .     .   ,     ,    =,    .


      .     -     .      ,    ,     ,    ,      ,  ,   ,    .         -   ,   .



> :         (,   ),       ,        
> 
>        !!!,        ,  ,    ,    . .  30.00 ,      . ,


      -  .       30-   .       .      .           .  ,      ,                 .       - ,    .    -,    ,          -.
    ,        ,       :          ,  .  -       -.      ,       ,  -.
   ,         ,      ,        -    ,   .  -            ( ,    ),      .

----------


## Zimo

> (*Zimo*),  .   1000 .
> 28.01.08.  ,  , 1000 .,  25 . ,  ,   25 .    15000.
> 29.01.  ,   26 . , ,    26 .   11 .
> 30.01.    ,   25,5.     25500.  ,   .
>      ,      .       1000 ..       .
> :             ?   ( ),    25 ,      25, 5 . 
>   ,     ,   .


-      .
     ,     -    .       . 
 ,   28.01,      15 .. (   ).      .      .
 30.01            ,    ,    .

----------


## Zimo

> -,     .    30000,      27000  -  .      67000 ???    6700 ?!?!?!?!


   .
   ,      67 .    .     ,             10%,        :Smilie:         .




> :        -     ,        ..?


 ,  




> :    ,  1   ,     ?


    .

----------


## VVS72

> .


?    1 -       -     .  -  ?   061400 9  .    , ..    -      1.

----------


## VVS72

[QUOTE=Zimo;51461400]  :Smilie:         .QUOTE]
   .    .    1000 ,     ,  .    ,  -    ""...

----------


## tikwa3

> .    .    1000 ,     ,  .    ,  -    ""...


 !              5       ,      6-7%.!  :Wow:

----------


## lidik

> .    .    1000 ,     ,  .    ,  -    ""...


--,   ,    ,    ...

----------


## Zimo

[QUOTE=VVS72;51462499]


> .QUOTE]
>    .    .    1000 ,     ,  .    ,  -    ""...


   .   -    .
        ,       ,     ,   30 .      ,      .   ,     .    ,    .     30      ,    .     -.    -                    .

----------


## Zimo

> (*Zimo*),  .   1000 .
> 28.01.08.  ,  , 1000 .,  25 . ,  ,   25 .    15000.
> 29.01.  , <...>
> 30.01.


  , lidik,  :
  ,         30-  :
-             ?
-  :          ?

----------


## VVS72

,     !



> ,         30-  :
> -             ?
> -  :          ?


   (, )    ,    .     -  30       ?      -    .     - -      ?  :       -     ,  :
"5.5.	        .                 ,     , .  "
  30  :
"    , ,   1 ()  ,    1 () .  ,        ,  ,    . "       ,       .  ?

----------


## Zimo

> ,     !


.



> (, )    ,    .     -  30       ?


  .       ?



> -    .


  .    -      :     ?   ?



> :       -     ,  :
> "5.5.	        .                 ,     , .  "


   ,       .     ,      .       .      ?




> 30  :
> "    , ,   1 ()  ,    1 () .  ,        ,  ,    . "


   ,       ,    ,    .  ,    - , ...   ,   .                      .     ,      (   )?

----------


## VVS72

-  .  - :Embarrassment:  
1. ,     .     ""?  ... ,  .
  -     -    ,    .
2. 30        .
3.   30  .        ?  .       ,    .     ,                 . -       .   ,    -            -           .   -      ,        ,    -      .   .
4.   .    .  -   " ". ,        , .     . .,     .    -  .

----------


## KATRIN_M

*VVS72*,     ?

----------


## VVS72

> ?


.
 ,     ,    .    . ,            .             .

----------


## Zimo

> 1. ,     .     ""?  ... ,  .


 ,     ,  -  



> -     -    ,    .


   :      ?     2          ? ?  :Wink:  



> 2. 30        .


        ?  :Smilie: 
 ,   -     :Smilie: 



> 3.   30  .        ?  .       ,    .     ,                 . -       .   ,    -            -           .   -      ,        ,    -      .   .


   -  ,  "" ø  :Smilie: 
.          :
*] 992.   
<...>
 ,        ,  ,    ,        ,      .*
    ,    (    ),     :
* 1011.          
 ,    ,   ,   49   51  ,    ,             ,            .*
 ,             .     .
   -   ,        ,   .
       (.  -)    1      :         ,       , ..      ,           .

----------


## VVS72

1.      :


   >> 
     >> 
   ,    : , !
2.   :   ,   30    .
3. ,   -    .  ""   .       - . ,     -    .  ,   -, .    ( - )  . ..      .    -      ?   - , ,   ( 30 . .  )?

----------


## Zimo

> 1.      :
> 
> 
>    >> 
>      >> 
>    ,    : , !


,   !  :Smilie: 
 ? 
       -     ?  :Wink: 
  - ,  30- ,  ?
     ?




> 2.   :   ,   30    .


    ...     !  :Smilie: 



> 3. ,   -    .  ""   .       - . ,     -    .


    -         ,    ,     -  ,    . ,       -  .               - . 



> ,   -, .    ( - )  . ..      .    -      ?   - , ,   ( 30 . .  )?


   :      ,    -,       ,           -  - .     ,      .       -  ?           (   ).      ()  -   -    .
             .

----------


## VVS72

.      .   -        ,     ,  -  30 ,       "-"   ""!    -   30 .
    .        (30 ) -      -  .  01/01/08    6%.            ?     6%  . +   .
   -        ???    ,     ?     -  ,     ()  -    -  ,             -  . -  ,          ,       -, ..      -.
,        ,           ?        ,               .   ,      ...

----------


## KATRIN_M

VVS72,       -,       .

----------


## VVS72

> VVS72,       -,       .


         -  3 .
         !
*Zimo*    -  :

:  /    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 :      
 2007               .        ,    ?


      24  1996 .  132-            , ,       .           (    ).    ,  ,     ,      ,        .

  1005   ,      ()         ()       ,           .        ,   .               .

 2007  ,    4  168   ,       :
   ;
    ;
      .

 :         ,    ?



     7  2007 .  03-07-15/30,          ,   ,      .       4  168     . ,     .




  2007       .        60    1 062 000 . (     162 000 .)      .    10     .      .

   .    .

      :

 004
 1 062 000 .       ;

 62  76    
 1 062 000 .     ;

 004
 1 062 000 .      ;

 51  62
 1 062 000 .    ;

 76      76    
 1 062 000 .    ;

 62  90
 106 200 . (1 062 000 . x 10%)   ;

 90  68
 16 200 . (106 200 . : 118% x 18%)   ;

 76      62
 106 200 .      ,  ,   ;

 76      51
 955 800 . (1 062 000  106 200)        .

      .

----------


## Zimo

> .        (30 ) -      -  .  01/01/08    6%.            ?     6%  . +   .


  " "?   -         ?
   :
* 251. ,      
1.        :
<...>
 9)    (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,      ,  ,   ()    ,   ()  ,          ,   ()        .      ,     ;*
    .      -   ,       - .



> -        ???    ,     ?     -  ,


    -    .
       ,         .



> ()  -    -  ,


    ,   .



> -  . -  ,          ,       -, ..      -.


.    .       ,     .



> ,        ,           ?        ,               .   ,      ...


     .  :Smilie:

----------


## VVS72

> ,


,   = 30 .  - ...      .    .

----------


## Zimo

> :  Zimo  
>      ,     
> 
> ,   = 30 .  - ...     .    .


  ?  .  :Smilie: 
   -     .
 ,           ,     .   -   ,  ?
      ,      30   !  :Smilie:       ,     .       .      "  "    .       ,        .   - ""   ,      .
       .
        ,           ,         .

----------

6%,      .
	1.          (30 ).         ,  ,    ,            ,   .
   :
-          (..      )    (30 )
              ?
-      (. )    ? 
	2.         10 %,          8%,        .
 ,  ,     .

----------


## VVS72

> 2.         10 %,          8%,        .
>  ,  ,     .


      10%,      .     ,    -        .    -   8%.  :     .
  :







30  2004 .
N 03-03-02-04/1/19





  346.16 ,   
   ,     
  , ,  
   ,   
,     , 
 1  .
 ,   , 
  ,   ,
 .  ,   
 ,       26.2 .
 ,    ,     
,       
   ,  1  346.16
  ,     

  .



 -


.. 
30  2004 .
N 03-03-02-04/1/19

----------


## VVS72

,   6%    ?
-,    . ,     ( -  ),      ,      , ..   . ,   . .=          .    .

----------


## 2

,     :    ,   .     ,      .          ,       ???

----------


## lidik

.     ,         ,    .      ,    ,       .

----------


## 2

,  ,   ,  ,

----------


## lidik

.     ,   .

----------


## Zimo

> .     ,         ,    .      ,    ,       .


   , , .
 :
* 1008.  
<...>
3. ,     ,           ,       .       .*

----------


## lidik

,   ...

----------


## lexPM

Zimo,  .
    ,      .
    01.01      . 
  :   -   6%,  ,   (100),      (20%),  , 30       ))
   "       ,   ,    ,   ,     .",         .   -   6%,   .
     80 .    100.
  ,    20 .     .

*1* )      , ..   :



> . ,      ,                 .


  52   ,    .

*2 :*
  ,          (    20 ),       ( )   .  .      80,  100  (..   80       ).     ,     ,   .  80. (    .   ,        ,       :Smilie: 

*3 :*
  .   .   80,   100.
     100,    6%, :
klerk_ru/doc/?96095
-       .

*4* ,    :Smilie: )
   6%,    .  :
klerk_ru/articles/?62998
"   ,   ,    ,    ,   .         -  .         .    -      .
    -   , , ,    -."
  )))

 .

----------


## stas

1.  .         .
2.  
3.  .

----------


## lexPM

"" .

:
0.      .
1.     100.
2.     80.
3.      .
4.    20   -  -   .

  :
1. --//--
2.     100
3.     100.
4.     20       ,    ,      .
(     ?)
5.  
6.    20,       20.
7. .


      (     ,      +      -   +       ),    =           .
 ?

..  2  .
1.             (, ?).    klerk_ru/doc/?96095
        ..
2.       ,           80....

----------


## stas

> 4.     20       ,    ,      .
> (     ?)


 ,     .           ,     (    ).

""     . ,  ,      .




> ,           80


,        :Smilie:

----------


## lexPM

> ""     . ,  ,      .


 ,        - - 6% .          .)
                   )))         :Smilie: 

   10   ,    100   ,  ,              20  .          )

----------


## lexPM

Stas,     (     ) -     80      20     100    ,  ?

----------


## stas

,   .

----------


## lexPM

!


   :
"                   .             ,  540-00,  :     (, )           600-00,     20% (10%   )   100-00,      10%   60-00,     20% (10%   )   10-00.
"
auditcons_ru/text.phtml?m=580

----------


## stas

- ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## lexPM

..))      6%   :

.
       118-00,     18%   18-00,      20%   23-60,  .

:   94-40.     18-00.

   ()   ()   ?  :Wow:

----------


## Olga376

> !
> 
> 
>     (, )           600-00,     20% (10%   )   100-00,      10%   60-00,     20% (10%   )   10-00.
> "
> auditcons_ru/text.phtml?m=580


,       ,      /,        .        3%      .      :  . ----  ,  ,  0.     .
           .   . .     91 .

   - .   ,     -   20 .

----------


## Arian

:   ",   " (, ) 2006.  
.....
 5.       - 10%,   ,   ,    ,    .
  ,            . ,    ,    :
-    - 1000 .;
-   - 1200 .;
-   - 100 .;
-    - 900 .
 ,              200 .
         ,    (    ).
 !       ,   ,         -  ,  .

 6.      ,  ,     - <*>,     -     .
--------------------------------
<*> - -       -,     ,      . -   - ,   ;   -        ,      .

     :
-    - 1000 .;
-   - 1200 .;
-   - 200 .;
-    - 1000 . (-).
       ,   -    .

    N N 5  6,  ,        :
-  .    ,    ,     -,   -           ,        ( ,  , - . . 7 "   ");
-  .         (      ).      -                         .      ,     . ,       ;
...........................

----------


## Arian

,       ,             (, 30   1%),            .

..      .

      ( )        :
1)       -:     ?
2)       :     ?

     ?

----------


## Olga376

2)         ,              ?

1)   ,  ,      .    -        ..  30 . - . ..  -.    ,     -  .            . 

,       . ,    .   ,    .

----------

> .      :   ,   .
>   ,   .
> 
>       ...      ,    ""  .    -. ,      .
> 
>     ,  ,   ,    (  )


      !!!         ,  - ,     -.

----------


## lidik

:Wow: **



> !!!


 



> ,  -


,     "- " - , 



> -.


  :yes: ,       ?

----------


## Anber

:
" ** "

   :
-        ?  
-       -    ( ?).

   6%.

----------


## lidik

1.


> "        "


    ?   ?    ,          .

2.

----------


## Anber

*lidik*  !         .    .
(   ,       -      .)

     .
      ( ?-         )      ** .

       .
  :
-( ) -  - (-) - .   /   -       /

 (  )
-(-) -  - ( ) - .    


.      ,     *--*     (, )           ,  ** **  **,      ,    -    .

----------


## lidik

,   ""

----------

,   !   ,   !     ,     ! ,       , ,      :Smilie: 

   .   ,            ...  !

      .      30-    .     -,   ,          ,    ,        . .       ,         ( ,       ).      .
  .       ,        . .   .      ,     .     90 ,   ,          ,       .       ,    (, 6%).

  .          ,        ,       .  ,        ,      . .. . .  -  .      ,    .      ,   ...    ,   .     ,        .  ,         ,     (   .      ,   .

  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Anber

> .      30-    .     -,   ,          ,    ,        . .       ,         ( ,       ).      .


     ,  ....
    .




> . ,        ,       .  ,        ,      . .. . .  -  .      ,    .      ,   ...    ,   .     ,        .  ,         ,     (   .      ,   .


  -      ?    ?

----------

> ,  ....
>     .


     .         ,     ,  -  ... ,     ,   ,   ,  . :/




> -      ?    ?


       30    . , ,       100 000 ,   10 000 .,       100 000 , , ,  95 000 ...

----------


## Anber

> 30    . , ,       100 000 ,   10 000 .,       100 000 , , ,  95 000 ...


 :EEK!:  ?

.... . 100000 = 90000  + 10000  ?

    .    10000,     -   .

----------

,    -  ...
     ,      10 000,   ,     5 000. ,      100 000   10 000 .       10 000,  -  5 000...  ,     ,     .     -  .   ?

----------


## tikwa3

.,        .     : ..        "" ,    10 ..  3 .. (  ,      )         7 ..             /.       10 ..      3 ..,       .      7 .. 

   .                    :Demonstration:

----------

,      .   ,    ( )      , ,  ,               ... ,      ,    ...

----------


## mamzh

,           ,        .                       .

----------

.  ,     ,  +   .   ,      ,       .  .    ,      - ,  , ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## buhdil

.      ,        ,      ?            ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,    -  ...
>      ,      10 000,   ,     5 000. ,      100 000   10 000 .       10 000,  -  5 000...  ,     ,     .     -  .   ?


  10 000   ,         -   , 
 ,    20 000    " "  -         .

----------


## .

> .      ,        ,      ?            ?   ?


,. -

----------


## lidik

> ,      10 000,   ,     5 000.


        ?      ?     ???  (  ) ,  100 ,        100 .    . 

"...
       (!!!)      .  ,       (!!!!),     .          :           ,           ."

----------


## buhdil

> ,. -


          .        =))) ,                      .  .        ?

----------


## lidik

> 


  ,    .

----------


## .

,           10%,  ,         ,              ,   ,      ,              ? .. ..  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,           10%,  ,         ,              ,   ,      ,              ? .. ..


           ?
   .

----------


## .

> ?
>    .


  ,    

    ,      ,  
     -,        ,       , ,  -      ... ..     - 
      ,       -

----------


## .

> ,    
> 
>     ,      ,  
>      -,        ,       , ,  -      ... ..     - 
>       ,       -



.,   :Smilie: 
     ,  ...

----------


## .

> .,  
>      ,  ...


, 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


! :Smilie:

----------

